# Alpha-Kanal in *.TGA Format?



## cypo (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab da ein Problem das für die meisten von euch sicherlich einfach zu lösen ist, nur scheine ich mich ziemlich dumm anzustellen.

Ich hab ein Bild (momentan als bmp) mit weißem Hintergrund und möchte den Hintergrund Transparent haben. 
Da ich das ganze als Textur in einem PC-Spiel haben möchte muss das Bild .TGA Format haben und die Transparentz muss in einem Alpha-Kanal definiert sein!

Hab mir zwar das Tut über Alpha-Kanal schon angeschaut, nur klappt das bei mir irgendwie nicht (aufgrund der Fehlermeldung: "Es sind keine Pixel gewählt")

Währ klasse wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte, verzweifle langsam daran.

so long...


----------



## thecamillo (6. Juli 2005)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials76024.html

Das sollte es tun!

cu thecamillo


----------



## cypo (6. Juli 2005)

danke,

das hatte ich schon gesehen, hat mir aber nicht wirklich geholfen...

hilfe hab ich dann im tutorials.de chat gefunden 

aber danke für dein bemühen...

-closed-


----------



## Nino (6. Juli 2005)

Wenn du keine weiteren Fragen mehr hast, setze den Status bitte auf erledigt.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Juli 2005)

Weiterhin wäre es schön, wenn Du mit uns Dein Wissen teilen würdest
und die Dir vorgeschlagene und offensichtlich korrekte Lösung mitteilst.

Gruss


----------

